# Subaru WRX STI



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi All

Subaru Impreza WRX STI generally in good condition mechanically ... but paintwork seen better days I have been promised by owner it will be looked after now after this detail lol

Big thanks to people who contributed to this write up my friend Piotr and car owner Kriss thumbs-up

At 9am Saturday morning I have been given keys to one of my favourite cars and have to say after this detail I feel in love again.

There is few pictures lacking from step by step write up ... I concentrate on this car bit to much and forget to take some pictures.

So lets ball rolling ... this is my task for Saturday

After initial picture sesion








































































































































First we set off with pre was using Valet pro Orange pre-wash and gloosworkz shampoo and some brushes to get dirt off from hardly accesible places.




























As work was done outside we have been surprised with a "bit" of rain...



















Bit off rain drying.










After rain passed by time for another stage where I used one of my newest product "clay cloth" and looks like I will never use clay agin.



















Time to rinse off clay lubricant which was a bit off shampoo and water and dry car off to get ready for serious job.










Spoiler off... bit of cleaning to do.





































And we are left with this.










Engine cleaned with APC and various brushes.

Before









After









Paint thickness taken and recorded.



















All gaps taped up.




























Exhaust polished using blackfire polish

Before









After


















After trying about 8 polishes on various pads I set on white lake country with 4N wolf and for blue lake country/yellow 3M pad with 3M yellow cap ( after all this years 3m still surprised me from time to time)





































Due to having just one day not many pictures was taken during polishing stage but some nic 50:50 will do.























































Some work on headlights was needed hez pad with wolfs 6N.

Before









50:50









After









Snowfoam to remove all dust from compounding work using autobrite foam.



















Rinsing.




























Now some time for inside unfortunately pic not taken.



















Dressing on with some 50:50 using AF Revive.



















As protection of choice HCC given for some test from Jason.



















Few after pictures





































And as must nice Tesco photoshot...

















































































































































Hope you all like it

Thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## WR1 Rich (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks great, love a blob eye, had 2 myself now!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Well done. Looks great


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Beautiful, looks stunning.
Well done!

Somebody please change the wheel nuts though


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice one albert, looks great mate


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Propa that! Good work:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

SuperbSJ.


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Brilliant write up mate. A totally different car.


----------



## mjstokes85 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice work! I am liking the clay cloth, might have to get one!


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Brilliant job! Paint looks stunning! But I'll take a guess as this is the reason you didn't come to my work on Saturday :lol: :thumb:


----------



## lc25 (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks good, nice work !!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Dazz said:


> Brilliant job! Paint looks stunning! But I'll take a guess as this is the reason you didn't come to my work on Saturday :lol: :thumb:


Yes I was there on Friday lol


----------



## twincamsir (May 1, 2011)

tidy !


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice write up and pic's thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Alzak said:


> Yes I was there on Friday lol


Oh sorry I missed you pal, been a busy week loads of call outs! Any luck?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Dazz said:


> Oh sorry I missed you pal, been a busy week loads of call outs! Any luck?


Not much unfortunately one of your work friends heard the noise as well as me but he was unable to locate it ... still on the look anyway have to sort this one out ASAP as is just drive me crazy ...


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Lots of pics , details , I like ! Will help me in my learning process buddy ! Great job .


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Alzak said:


> Not much unfortunately one of your work friends heard the noise as well as me but he was unable to locate it ... still on the look anyway have to sort this one out ASAP as is just drive me crazy ...


Bummer!! Well I hope u do try a specialist as they would be dealing with those cars day in day out!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

yes! just yes!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you all for kind words :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:


Brian


----------



## adamS1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking good Alzak - where abouts in Tipton are you?

Im by the Pie Factory!

Adam


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work and a nice write up too. Looked like you guys had fun which is just how it should be.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Nice work there...lovely car and great finish


----------



## fern010 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great job


----------



## tiz1989 (Apr 4, 2013)

Stunning! Love these!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Great work! :thumb:

Quick question. What did you do to stop the water from going through the holes when the spoiler was off


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

adamS1 said:


> Looking good Alzak - where abouts in Tipton are you?
> 
> Im by the Pie Factory!
> 
> Adam


I am close to Great Bridge town centre :thumb:



Suberman said:


> Great work! :thumb:
> 
> Quick question. What did you do to stop the water from going through the holes when the spoiler was off


To be honest we done nothing I do not expect few drops of water do do much harm in boot area ...


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

nice work youve done there bud.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Alzak said:


> To be honest we done nothing I do not expect few drops of water do do much harm in boot area ...


I'm planning to take my spoiler off for a good clean, guess i won't have to do anything with the holes then. Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great car and good results for the time! :thumb:


----------



## valleysmale (Apr 5, 2013)

very nice turnaround , great job done


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

A lot of hard work that has paid off, great job well done...


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job Alzak !


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Great job, did you have any problems with the polish drying up in the direct sun light?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

octobersown said:


> Great job, did you have any problems with the polish drying up in the direct sun light?


Compound used was very oily as paint was very soft so we do not have much problems with drying polish :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Great work on an awesome car.:thumb: exactly what I'm looking for right now.


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Top Job!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I love Imprezas. Stunning work my friend.


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks great! love the STi


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing job, stunning colour when fixed up


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

One of the best I've seen on here mate !


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

always love the indoor, under car park lights shot, top work


----------



## Wallyb (Mar 15, 2012)

Cracking job there. Welldone.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent turn around. .Very worthy of the time it's taken for you to do a write up on the car.
I Love Subaru's in that shade of blue :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovley job, nice car to credit to you mate..!


----------



## Hetz (Apr 8, 2008)

Lovely turn around, car looks stunning!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice car mate.


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------

